# Fantastic Spring break so Far!!!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Saturday was a wash out but Sunday we hammered em!!! It was a mixed bag of Specks a few reds, Black drum and a ton of all sorts of throw backs from undersize flounder to small sheepshead to 1 beautiful bull redfish. The star of the day was young 9.5 year old Elise. She sat up on my leaning post and I casted out for her and from then on she took over. I showed her how to pop it and it was on! We had 28 trout that day and she caught 12-14 of them on her own. Not to mention the only keeper red of the day and a ton of black drum and sheepshead. I was impressed and that isn't easy to do!! Monday and Tuesday I had 2 fantastic young fishermen from Abilene. We played catch and release on Monday and it wasnt great. We struggled to catch 12 to 13 keepers but today was different and we hammered em all day! Easy limits of trout and couldn't quite get the black drum with only a half limit on them.

I still have Sunday open and plenty of dates for March so give me a call to get hooked up and fill that freezer!

Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

*more pics*

more pics


----------

